# bottom feeders? what 1best for 29g w endlers?



## summers1rose (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi. I been thinking about getting a bottom feeder for my tank but i am afraid one will eat my fish. I have endlers that are breeding. Is their one that will do well in my tank? Will a placostomis do ok? Please give me some info. I plan on getting one this weekend. Thank you. Carrie.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Get you some Cory Cats. They stay small, and are really peaceful.Just make sure to get a group of 3 or more.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A bristlenose pleco will do ok in there,but a common will not.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

A common pleco would get way oo big for your tank, I would try a bristlenose pleco or something that will stay small. I have heard snails do well in smaller tanks, just make sure not to get too many or they will overrun your tank


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oto Cats would be something for eating algae. They are sooooo peaceful. You would need at least 3 though. Real driftwood is good to have for them, as they rest on it and will rasp at it.

Cory Cats are bottom feeders (but you still have to feed them specifically - bottom feeder pellets and frozen blood worms/brine shrimp work.) You need a school of 5 or more for them to be happy.

Bushy (bristle) nose plecos stay about 5 inches long, as do Clown and Zebra Plecos. With Plecos, real drift wood is good to have, as they do rasp on it and eat a bit of it. You have to feed them algae wafers as well. (Star Light Bristle Nose plecos are super pretty, as are Zebra's.) Clowns are nice looking too.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Holly has been doing her reading.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hahahaah, thanks Susan! I've been researching lots of fish so I can help as many people on here as I can.... I've also owned all 3 of those fish.


----------



## summers1rose (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks yall. Walmart had a sale so i picked up some bottom feeders. Guy was a real jerk to but they have a 90 day refund if they die. Figured what the hell $8 cant beat that.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you pick up plecos from walmart? If you did you got commons as that is all they carry. If they live and are in a big enough tank they will get 24 inches.


----------



## summers1rose (Jul 7, 2011)

Ya. Thats all they carry in this town. O well. Sure they will be fine


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

well if they don't work out you can buy fish online at liveaquaria.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like you got a common Pleco. You'll have to re-home him in a few years, or you'll stunt his growth, (skeleton stops growing but organs still grow, which causes the fish to die really awful, painful deaths.) He'll be ok for a while though, as (at least from what I've seen) they aren't super fast growers.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They grow faster than what you think if they are in a large enough tank. You bought 2 of them. They are major waste producers and your in for a lot of work. I put a small one in my 55 7 months ago and he is already 7 inches.

Whats going to happen now is you will probably never know when to upgrade the tank or rehome them as they will be stunted and live a short painful life.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with Susan.You should really think of rehoming them.I know you cant take them back(You can but they kill them when you do)morally.

I would look into getting a bristle nose.I have the same size tank and thats what I am getting,as I dont have room for commons,and otos are hard to find,shrimp would be eaten,lol and they are just so cool looking.Especially the males with full on bristles.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed. Bristle Nose Plecos will stay relatively small - usually topping out at 5 inches.


----------

